# Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?



## Dxta (6. August 2012)

*Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ? Was wäre besser ?


----------



## ich111 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Nach welchen Aspekten? Lautstärke, Kühlleistung oder ein Mittelding?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (6. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Wo möchtest du den Lüfter denn verbauen ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (6. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Wenn es der Deckel ist, da reicht ein 140er im hinteren Deckelbereich.

Wenn es in der Front ist würde ich 2 140mm Lüfter verbauen, einfach weil der Markt hier eine viel größere Auswahl bietet.

2x Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTB14), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-1, 140x140x25mm, 700rpm, 49m³/h, 9dB(A), Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals 

Gute 200mm wären diese. Produktvergleich BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/blau, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 18dB(A) (BFF-BLF-20020B-RP), BitFenix Spectre LED schwarz/weiß, 200x200x20mm, 500-700rpm, 19dB(A) (BFF-BLF-20020W-RP), BitFenix Spectre weiß, 200x200x30mm, 500-700rpm, 109.


----------



## Dxta (7. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Nach welchen Aspekten? Lautstärke, Kühlleistung oder ein Mittelding?


 
Mittelding ^^




=MR-C=KinG[GER] schrieb:


> Wo möchtest du den Lüfter denn verbauen ?


 
Seitenwand


----------



## ich111 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Seitenwand? Das ist aber eigentlich nicht nötig (wenn du SLI nutzt kann es sinnvoll sein) und kann sogar den Luftstom stören. Ein gutes Mittelding sind die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK-2, 140x140x25mm, 1200rpm, 93m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## shady1080 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Deckel oder Boden macht ein 200er schon Sinn, sofern du eine Montagemöglichkeit hast


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Auf Lüfter im Seitenteil würde ich am ehesten verzichten, genauso wie Lüfter im Boden. Aber generell würde ich eher die 140er Modelle nehmen


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Nur ums mal in den Raum zu stellen: Der Volumenstrom eines Lüfters steigt (bei ansonsten gleichen kennwerten) mit dem Lüfterdurchmesser proportional zur _dritten Potenz_!
Theoretisch fördert also ein 200mm Lüfter etwa 2,9x so viel Luft als ein 140er - heißt auf deutsch ein 200er ist etwa so leistungsstark wie DREI 140er wenns einem nur auf "viel Luft im Gehäuse" ankommt. 

EDIT: bevor noch mehr fragen wie man darauf kommt:
(200/140)^3 = 2,915


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur ums mal in den Raum zu stellen: Der Volumenstrom eines Lüfters steigt (bei ansonsten gleichen kennwerten) mit dem Lüfterdurchmesser proportional zur _dritten Potenz_!
> Theoretisch fördert also ein 200mm Lüfter etwa 2,9x so viel Luft als ein 140er - heißt auf deutsch ein 200er ist etwa so leistungsstark wie DREI 140er wenns einem nur auf "viel Luft im Gehäuse" ankommt.
> 
> EDIT: bevor noch mehr fragen wie man darauf kommt:
> (200/140)^3 = 2,915



Hast ja recht, nur wirkliche leise Lüfter sind schwer zu bekommen und etliche Modelle sind auch nur ausblasend montierbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Da binnich mal gespannt wie sich das bei meinem neuen Projekt auswirkt - das Case hat soweit ich mich erinnere auch nen 200er Lüfter. Mal abwarten wie laut der ist und in welche Richtung er pusten will (ich sehs schon kommen dass da wieder geknaupt werden muss wenn du Recht hast...)

Weil die Planung war eigentlich nen langsam drehenden 200er reinpusten (unten oder Seite) und nen etwas schneller drehenden 140er rauspusten (oben)


----------



## Uter (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur ums mal in den Raum zu stellen: Der Volumenstrom eines Lüfters steigt (bei ansonsten gleichen kennwerten) mit dem Lüfterdurchmesser proportional zur _dritten Potenz_!


 Wie kommst du auf die 3. Potenz? 
Dazu kommt, dass du unterschiedlich große Lüfter mit gleicher Drehzahl nicht vergleichen kannst, die großen sind lauter (dafür haben sie meist eine angenehmere Geräuschcharakteristik).



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hast ja recht, nur wirkliche leise Lüfter sind schwer zu bekommen und etliche Modelle sind auch nur ausblasend montierbar.


 Dafür gibt es längere Schrauben oder Distanzhülsen. Einzig mit der Entkopplung könnte es etwas schwieriger werden, aber dabei kann man auch kreativ werden.


----------



## facehugger (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Diese Luffis kann ich nur empfehlen:


Coolermaster Mega Flow 200mm | Geizhals Deutschland
habe 3 davon in meinem HAF 932 werkeln und per Mobo auf 75% geregelt höre ich nur ein leises rauschen und trotzdem habe ich noch immensen Durchzug

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*



Uter schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die 3. Potenz?


 

Naja, das ist nunmal so... ich könnts dir  auch mit etwas Mühe wieder herleiten (da mir Fluidmechanik geil abging früher...) aber ich glaube es reicht vorerst sowas hier als Quelle anzugeben: http://www.wmb.eu/index.php?id=89#c141



Uter schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass du unterschiedlich große Lüfter mit gleicher Drehzahl  nicht vergleichen kannst, die großen sind lauter (dafür haben sie meist  eine angenehmere Geräuschcharakteristik).


 
Klar das stimmt, es ging mir nur darum zu zeigen dass ein paar Millimeter mehr Durchmesser einen gewaltigen Einfluss haben können.


----------



## Uter (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Naja, das ist nunmal so... ich könnts dir  auch mit etwas Mühe wieder herleiten (da mir Fluidmechanik geil abging früher...) aber ich glaube es reicht vorerst sowas hier als Quelle anzugeben: Basis* - WMB Ventilatoren


Dort steht auch, dass der Druck mit der 2. Potenz steigt, dabei sinkt der Druck (s. diverse Herstellerangaben; ist ja auch klar, die Kraft bleibt ~gleich und die Fläche steigt deutlich). 
Rein logisch hätte ich mit der Fläche bzw. dem Volumen des Lüfters argumentiert. Die Geschwindigkeit wie dieses Volumen umgesetzt wird ist lüfterblattgeometrieabhängig und kann damit bei gleicher Geometrie rausgekürzt werden. 

Meine praktische Erfahrung besagt, dass 2 günstige (aber wertige) 120er einem 200er überlegen ist. Der einzige Vorteil für die übergroßen Lüfter ist der Preis. Wenn bessere Hersteller übergroße Lüfter herstellen (NB erprobt aktuell 180er), dann kann sich das aber schnell ändern.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. August 2012)

*AW: Ein 200mm oder zwei 140mm Lüfter ?*

Der Druck der da gemeint ist ist der _Differenz_druck zwischen vor und hinter dem Lüfter in einem ideal geschlossenen System. Da ist wirklich der Druckunterschied proportional zur 2. Potenz.

Die Sache mit der Logik ist nicht so ganz einfach, weil solche Strömungsgeschichten immer mathematisch ziemlich Komplex sind in der Herleitung. (Kannst dir ja mal das Volumenstromgesetz von Hagen-Poiseuillen + Herleitung oder wie der hieß reinziehen dann weißte was ich meine - noch geiler ist dann der "Kümmel", die Bibel der Fluidmechanik sozusagen).

Die ganzen Berechnungen stimmen sogar auch in der Praxis sehr gut, allerdings bei geschlossenen Rohrsystemen. Die Theorie stimmt zwar auch bei offenen PC-Systemlüftern aber hier gibts so viele Randerscheinungen wie Verwirbelungen, Undichtigkeiten (dicht ist da quasi nix), Reibung, gerichtete Strömungen, Turbulenz-/laminarverhalten und so weiter dass hier die Realität deutlich abweicht und deine Erfahrung durchaus stimmen kann.
Wenn man wirklich auf solche Systeme berechnungen anwenden möchte die real im PC vorkommen kommt man nicht um sehr aufwendige CFD Simulationen rum - das ist aber eher Aufgabe der Kühlerhersteller


----------

